# USGov charging photos taking pix in National Forests???



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Are any of you aware of this new proposed Government action??

I just signed a petition calling for the gov. to stop the nonsense. If you agree, click below. richg99

https://www.change.org/p/the-u-s-fo...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Already done away with*

That proposal has already been discarded. Too much public outcry.

Griz


----------

